# PTG in Aberdeenshire



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

Hi Guys.
Has anyone in the aberdeenshire area got a PTG I could borrow for a day or two? dont have the funds to buy one just now and dont want to polish without doing a quick check of the paint thickness! 

Cheers
Johnny :buffer:


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

anyone??


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Polished Bliss might do something - especially if you buy a pile of stuff!

I'd call them first though to make sure they'd have time. It's worth a try.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

As Stew says, swing in by us if you like and I'll run the gauges over your car for you and highlight any areas you should be careful of polishing (if there are any )


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Clark said:


> As Stew says, swing in by us if you like and I'll run the gauges over your car for you and highlight any areas you should be careful of polishing (if there are any )


What a decent chap.


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

plankton said:


> What a decent chap.


You haven't seen his bill yet! :lol::lol:

Always worth a visit to PB HQ. Take your Credit Card though..... You'll need it. Especially if a cars in as your jaw will hit the floor when you see the work first hand!


----------



## D2. (Mar 1, 2008)

Ive got one if your stuck bud, brand new never used!


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the offers guys! 
I think i know where polished bliss is but i could find it easy with directions from the website! 
Wherabouts you at D2?


----------



## Rossy (Aug 13, 2007)

Johnny, if you are still looking i have one but it only works on painted metal surfaces, could not afford the one that does plastic as well. PS i stay in C/Bay.:buffer:


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

Hi Rossy, Thanks for the offer mate! Im in Peterhead so just a little bit away!
get your post count up so i can PM you! :thumb:


----------



## Rossy (Aug 13, 2007)

NO worries johnny, will be home in one week so we can sort something out.Weather permitting.:thumb:


----------



## Rossy (Aug 13, 2007)

What kind of polisher do you have, does your car need much work (correction) or is it just a protection detail you are doing.


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

I have a Kestral DA, need to correct the paint, menz IP followed by 85RD Probably! :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## andytran (Mar 25, 2009)

Johnnybond

Are you experienced in this detailing lark?

Im looking to get my Black metallic Golf detailed and dont really know where to start.

Im in Peterhead also!

Andy


----------



## Rossy (Aug 13, 2007)

Andy,

Do you want to detail your car yourself or get someone to do it for you?
I can give you information or help if you wanted.
:thumb:


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

Andy Im not that experienced but getting into it!! 
Would easy give you a hand if you need it! I have a lot of stuff if you need to borrow anything to! :thumb:


----------

